# [GUIDE ] - Sulfuras, Hand von Ragnaros!



## Shaila (13. Juli 2010)

_*Sulfuras, Hand von Ragnaros*_

 ​
*Einleitung:*

Die legendäre Hand, des mächtigen Ragnaros. Die Waffe, mit der Donneraan, Sohn von Elementarfürst Al'akir einst besiegt wurde. Eine Waffe mit ungeheurer Macht, ein weiteres Relikt aus vergangenen Zeiten. Die Waffe wird von Ragnaros selbst getragen und es ist eure Aufgabe ihn zu besiegen und die Macht der Waffe für euch zu beanspruchen.

Doch solch eine mächtige Waffe kann man nicht einfach mal im Kern aufheben. Bei dem Kampf mit Ragnaros bleibt nämlich nur noch die Essenz der einst mächtigen Waffe übrig. Diese Essenz ist das Auge von Sulfuras. Dieses Auge droppt jedoch nicht sehr oft (2,4%) und hat selbst einen legendären Itemwert.

Um den Hammer erneut zu formen und seine Macht für euch zu beanspruchen, müsst ihr euch beweißen und alle erforderlichen Dinge für die Wiederherstellung beschaffen. Dies kann ein langes und anstrengendes Unterfangen werden.

**


----------



## vivastinkt6666 (13. Juli 2010)

Soweit ich weiß kann man die Dunkeleisenbarren nur an der schwarzen Schmiede vor dem Molten core eingang in BRD zusammen bauen..


----------



## Lord-of-dwarven (13. Juli 2010)

Jup' ^^ Schwarzer Amboss und Schwarze Schmiede vertauscht.


----------



## Jerkia (13. Juli 2010)

sehr schön geschrieben

der Hammer ist auch echt schick wobei mir TF besser gefällt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (13. Juli 2010)

Da http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/forum/96-wow-guide-forum/ gehört der Thread hin, aber das weißt du sicherlich.
Auch wenn du hier mehr Aufmerksamkeit bekommst steck deine Guides in die dafür vorgesehen Foren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaila (13. Juli 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Da http://www.buffed.de...ow-guide-forum/ gehört der Thread hin, aber das weißt du sicherlich.
> Auch wenn du hier mehr Aufmerksamkeit bekommst steck deine Guides in die dafür vorgesehen Foren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das Problem ist, dass das Guide Forum (leider) immer noch keinen Forenticker besitzt.

Und Ja, schwarzer Amboss/Schwarze Schmiede 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Muss ja auch immer alles so kompliziert sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spankey (13. Juli 2010)

Nur zur Info, mit Cataclysm wird es den Hammer wie auch das Schwert nicht mehr geben... 

Also man kann ihn dann nicht mehr fertigstellen. Bereits vorhandene bleiben natürlich


----------



## Shaila (13. Juli 2010)

Spankey schrieb:


> Nur zur Info, mit Cataclysm wird es den Hammer wie auch das Schwert nicht mehr geben...
> 
> Also man kann ihn dann nicht mehr fertigstellen. Bereits vorhandene bleiben natürlich



Laut meinem Stand bleibt der Kern in seiner Form erhalten. Dazu gibt es einen Bluepost. Zu den legendären Waffen habe ich noch keinen Bluepost gefunden.


----------



## Danny (13. Juli 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Laut meinem Stand bleibt der Kern in seiner Form erhalten. Dazu gibt es einen Bluepost. Zu den legendären Waffen habe ich noch keinen Bluepost gefunden.



Stimmt, das hat Blizzard auch schon bestätigt. Die News dazu: http://www.buffed.de...leiben-erhalten
Wie aus dem Bluepost auch herausgeht, ist es definitiv noch möglich, Sulfuras zu schmieden - wie es mit Donnerzorn aussieht, steht aber wohl noch nicht ganz fest.

/edit: Schöner Guide übrigens. Hänge momentan noch bei der Herstellung von Donnerzorn - würde Garr endlich mal diese blöde Fessel droppen!


----------



## Nora/Vince/Casjo (13. Juli 2010)

wieder sehr schön gemacht


----------



## Kite08 (14. Juli 2010)

Kann ich nur zustimmen, schön gemacht ^^
Hoffe wir werden auch ein paar Cata Guides von dir lesen wenn es soweit ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Isilrond (14. Juli 2010)

Muss man net "nur" respektvoll sein um an die Pläne zu kommen.


----------



## Shaila (14. Juli 2010)

Kite08 schrieb:


> Kann ich nur zustimmen, schön gemacht ^^
> Hoffe wir werden auch ein paar Cata Guides von dir lesen wenn es soweit ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die Fraktionenguides werden ohnehin aktualisiert, bei den Guides hier mal schauen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TertiumNoctis (1. September 2010)

Isilrond schrieb:


> Muss man net "nur" respektvoll sein um an die Pläne zu kommen.



du musst dazu "nur" neutral sein lol, einfach nen Sulfuronblock zu dem Zwerg in der BRD Bar bringen und schon gibt er dir das Rezept. (Das Rezept is BoE, kannst es also ins AH stellen etc.)


----------



## Shaila (1. September 2010)

TertiumNoctis schrieb:


> du musst dazu "nur" neutral sein lol, einfach nen Sulfuronblock zu dem Zwerg in der BRD Bar bringen und schon gibt er dir das Rezept. (Das Rezept is BoE, kannst es also ins AH stellen etc.)



Der Guide hier wurde auch nach Anfrage immer noch nicht verschoben :/

Stimmt es, dass man keinen ehrfürchtigen Status bei der Fraktion benötigt ? Kann das jemand noch bestätigen ? Werde das dann aktualisieren.


----------



## Sinstra (1. September 2010)

Finde es schade das man die Heldentat nurnoch kriegt wenn man die Waffe angelegt hat. Hab sie mit meinem Priester damit völlig umsonst hergestellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaila (1. September 2010)

Optisch etwas neu gemacht, einige Links sind kaputt, werde mich Morgen vielleicht mal dran setzen und die fehlendes bzw. kaputten Links erneuern, sowie das mit der Rufstufe anpassen. Bis dahin gerne Feedback gesehen, wenn er jetzt schon mal wieder oben ist.


----------



## Gerti (1. September 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Optisch etwas neu gemacht, einige Links sind kaputt, werde mich Morgen vielleicht mal dran setzen und die fehlendes bzw. kaputten Links erneuern, sowie das mit der Rufstufe anpassen. Bis dahin gerne Feedback gesehen, wenn er jetzt schon mal wieder oben ist. Und bitte endlich ins Guide Forum verschieben.



*
2x Sternrubin:*

 => Droppen in der Welt, am Besten im Auktionshaus kaufen

Die kam man auch als Schurke Plündern, wie ich letztens in lbrs feststellen musste.
Ansonsten gibts nichts zu meckern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Ein geschätzter Zeitaufwand für alles wäre noch ganz cool. Ob jetzt um die einzenelen Mats zu farmen oder es komplett zu haben ist egal.


----------



## Shaila (1. September 2010)

Gerti schrieb:


> *
> *Edit: Ein geschätzter Zeitaufwand für alles wäre noch ganz cool. Ob jetzt um die einzenelen Mats zu farmen oder es komplett zu haben ist egal.



Das ist denke ich unmöglich, allein schon wegen dem Auge, beim einen droppt es beim ersten Mal, bei anderen nach 200 Kernbesuchen.


----------



## Das Alpha (1. September 2010)

Von meinen ca 50 Kernbesuchen, hat Ragnaros das augen 0 mal fallen gelassen, liege also selber schon unter 2,8% drop chance.
Ich würde aber sagen das leute mit "normalem" Glück, das Auge nach spätestens 25 runs haben sollten. Mc dauert zu 2. oder zu 3. ca ne Stunde und ist nicht wirklich schwer, und man macht auch noch gut Gold dabei.
Alles in allem ist das farmen der amts für den Rohling auch nicht wirklich schwer, habe den Hammer vorm Auge gebaut. Hammer aufwand sind ca 2k gold, oder 1/2 halber Tag Mats besorgen (bei richtigen Berufen)


----------



## kilerwakka (1. September 2010)

jede klasse kan den tragen oder


----------



## Nauli (1. September 2010)

Krieger, Shamane, Paladin, Todesritter. Mehr nicht.

Edit: Obwohl.. Todesritter glaub ich nich.


----------



## Sezulad (1. September 2010)

Nein.

Jede Klasse, die einen Zweihandstreitkolben tragen kann.

Edit: Aha, also können Druiden den wohl nicht tragen ?


MfG Sezulad 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nauli (1. September 2010)

Sezulad schrieb:


> Edit: Aha, also können Druiden den wohl nicht tragen ?
> MfG Sezulad
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mist. Vergessen, sry!


----------



## Sezulad (1. September 2010)

Kein Ding 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lornorr (1. September 2010)

Sinstra schrieb:


> Finde es schade das man die Heldentat nurnoch kriegt wenn man die Waffe angelegt hat. Hab sie mit meinem Priester damit völlig umsonst hergestellt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das tut mir echt leid für dich :-(
kann mir vorstellen wie frustrierend das is.


----------



## Bronzefisch (1. September 2010)

hmmm....
Jäger/Schurke--Kein 2H Kolben
Magier/Hexer/Priester-- Kein 2H Kolben?

Krieger+DK+Pala+Dudu+Schami können den tragen.


----------



## Nexus.X (2. September 2010)

Bei den Sternrubinen würde ich als optionale Lösung noch hinschreiben, dass man sie durch das Sondieren der Juwelenschleifer erhalten kann, glaube aus Mithrilerz war es.
Je nach Glück, AH Preisen oder Sammelberufen, kommt es günstiger als sie direkt zu kaufen.

MfG

PS: Ich würde mich noch über einen ähnlichen Guide zu Donnerzorn freuen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ansonsten, super verfasst.


----------



## Shaila (2. September 2010)

Nexus.X schrieb:


> Bei den Sternrubinen würde ich als optionale Lösung noch hinschreiben, dass man sie durch das Sondieren der Juwelenschleifer erhalten kann, glaube aus Mithrilerz war es.
> Je nach Glück, AH Preisen oder Sammelberufen, kommt es günstiger als sie direkt zu kaufen.
> 
> MfG
> ...



Den gibt es schon.

=> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/160852-guide-donnerzorn-gesegnete-klinge-des-windsuchers/


----------



## Nexus.X (3. September 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Den gibt es schon.
> 
> => http://www.buffed.de...es-windsuchers/


Ah, danke dir ... hatte seltsamerweise nichts gefunden, aber mein Internet spinnt auch die Tage etwas.


----------



## Rodulf (5. September 2010)

also was ich hier immer lese ... ich farme mal die Mats ... lol

erstmal, das Auge ist bei mir schon zweimal gedropt ... in ca. 17 Ragi kills

die Sulfuronblöcke dropen tatsächlich in ca. jeder 3ten Id genau einer, was das schnelle farmen wohl etwas erschweren dürfte

und dann die klitzekleine Sache mit dem Blut oder Herz des Berges, ich kloppe auf jedes Dunkeleisenvorkommen und nehm dummerweise den Trash kaum noch mit aber das sind die 10 Items die bei weitem am schwersten zu farmen sind, ich würde die mal mit makellosen Diamanten vergleichen und die Dropchance als noch geringer einstufen ... wenn so ein Ding im AH ist solltet ihr zuschlagen, uns fehlt noch ein Block, dann wird der Hammer endlich wieder geschmiedet, stil-echt im T1 und dann wird wieder gefarmt, schliesslich will mein T2 Pala das Ding auch haben ...


----------



## Anglus (9. September 2010)

Spankey schrieb:


> Nur zur Info, mit Cataclysm wird es den Hammer wie auch das Schwert nicht mehr geben...
> 
> Also man kann ihn dann nicht mehr fertigstellen. Bereits vorhandene bleiben natürlich



Es wurde doch schon gesagt das die legendarys erhalten bleiben.Gibt sogar nen gildenerfolg wenn die Gilde alle legendarys hat oder bekommt.


----------



## MoonFrost (18. Oktober 2010)

Nur mal so zur info nebenbei. Wenn man den kolben nicht anlegen kann zählt er nicht für den mountgildenerfolg in cata. Ich habe ihn aus langeweile mitm wl erstellt und die gms weigern sich strickt mir die heldentat zu geben. Und wenn ich die heldentat nicht hab werd ich für gildenerfolge nicht eingerechnet. mfg.


----------



## MoonFrost (18. Oktober 2010)

Rodulf schrieb:


> also was ich hier immer lese ... ich farme mal die Mats ... lol
> 
> erstmal, das Auge ist bei mir schon zweimal gedropt ... in ca. 17 Ragi kills
> 
> ...



kill die riesen. ich hab inzwischen jeden run wenn ich alle mitnehm minimal 2blut drin und die respawnen sogar.


----------



## MoonFrost (18. Oktober 2010)

Sezulad schrieb:


> Nein.
> 
> Jede Klasse, die einen Zweihandstreitkolben tragen kann.
> 
> ...




doch könn sie


----------



## SwampyDraco102 (11. Januar 2011)

Die Waffe sieht zwar cool aus, aber vom Style her gibts wesentlich bessere, außerdem ist der auch so klein... Naja werd ich trotzdem mit dem Tank pala irgendwann solo nachfarmen 

Tragen können den alle die einen Zweihandkolben tragen können. Muss damals als Druidentank echt IMBA gewesen sein ^^

Inzwischen haben sie alle legendären Waffen an DKs angepasst, die können ja jetzt sogar die Zwillingsgleven von Azzintoth gedroppt, letztens die linke kurz in Illidan gesehen.

Was ich schade finde, ist dass die Waffe außer einen Erfolg kaum noch was bringt. Ein echter Hingucker wie Donnerzorn ist der ja auch nicht...

Naja ich hab mal im 60er BG einen Fury mit Donnerzorn und Sulfuras auf dem Rücken gesehen, das war schon eindrucksvoll! Aber erstmal haben 

Zudem muss ich sagen, guter Guide, und liegt, wenn man in Google sucht, recht weit oben. Werd mich dran halten wenn ich den Nachfarme, danke für die Mühe!


----------



## Frek01 (16. März 2011)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> &lt;br /&gt;Der Guide hier wurde auch nach Anfrage immer noch nicht verschoben :/&lt;br /&gt;&lt;br /&gt;Stimmt es, dass man keinen ehrfürchtigen Status bei der Fraktion benötigt ? Kann das jemand noch bestätigen ? Werde das dann aktualisieren.&lt;br /&gt;


Ich kann bestätigen dass man keinen Ehrfürchtigen Ruf brauch, ich habe mir die Hand von Ragnaros damals selbst geschmiedet und habe bis jetzt keinen Ehrfürchtigen Ruf. Mfg

beim zweiten überfliegen des guides ist edith noch ein fehler aufgefallen: Sulfuronblöcke werden nicht nur von Golemagg gedroppt! Sie können meines wissens nicht bei jedem Boss droppen aber bei einigen, bei Golemagg ist die Chance nur sehr hoch. So spontan fällt mir ein dass Sulfuronblöcke auch bei Magmadar,Garr und Geddon droppen können.


----------



## Zøx (11. September 2011)

Also der Guide an sich ist echt super 
Aber mal so der letze Beitrag hier 2k Gold für den Hammer?.....
Wichtig: Bei der Thoriumbruderschaft ist es im Grunde egal was ihr für einen Ruf habt, denn ihr könnt mit einer Gilde 2200 Ruf PRO "Lava Core" oder "firey Core" abgeben bei dem
Typen in BRD !!! DANN ihr MÜSST den Sulfron ding da DABEI HABEN um den Vertrag zu bekommen 

Ich hab alles gefarmt, nur das Q Item von Ragnaros ist noch ned gedroppt 


Meiner Meinung nach ist der Hammer, die leichteste Legendary vor Shadowmourne. der schwerste ist naja nicht schwerste aber der nervigste ist der Valanyr


----------



## Raveless (12. September 2011)

Nur eine kurze Frage bezüglich der Heldentat.
War vorhin in MC, das erste mal Solo weil ich beginnen möchte die Fesseln für TF zu farmen und Raggi ließ dann das Auge fallen.

Supi dachte ich mir und laß hier das man als Warlock (welcher einer ich bin) das Ding logischerweise nicht anlegen kann und daher auch keinerlei Heldentat bekommt.

Weiß jmd. ob das weiterhin so korrekt ist oder ob es diesbzgl. eine Änderung gab?
Möchte mir ungern die Arbeit zwecks der Mats machen um dann hinterher nur ein Item auf der Bank zu haben welches absolut nutzlos ist.  


Gruß


----------

